# will a6 2005 front bumper fit a6 of 2003?



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

hi there, just out of curiousity. i have been driving a6 2003 for a month or so, now i see that later a6 have a better looking bumpers, can i just swap those of later a6 onto earlier a6?

thanks a lot.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: will a6 2005 front bumper fit a6 of 2003? (manfredwerner)*

You mean a C6 front bumper on a C5? If so, it won't work.


----------

